# Upgrading to S-Line rear bumper (Update - Fitted with pics)



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm upgrading from a standard tt rear bumper to an S-Line rear bumper on my 2007 2.0 tfsi coupe.

Is there any other parts apart from the diffuser, that I will need to fit it?

Cheers in advance


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ive got a spare exhaust panal that fits below the bumper if you need one of those


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got that bit covered thanks, went for the 2011 TDi rear diffuser as I think the best looking one for the exhaust to one side!

Just wanted to know if theres any arch liners to change or anything?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

will you do a before and after pic for later in this thread, always nice to see a plan come to fruition :wink:


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah no worries, won't be fitted for a few weeks as it needs to be resprayed to brilliant black but will post a before and after


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

grasmere said:


> will you do a before and after pic for later in this thread, always nice to see a plan come to fruition :wink:


+1 Thanks


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've done this conversion on MY2008 2.0T Coupe.
I went with the new style valance (with an exhaust outlet on each side rather than 2 together).

You just need the bumper and the valance. Nothing else. Fits straight on.

Before









After









I'd get the tinted rear lights too! They look much better!!!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's going for RS at the back, he already has the V6 with twin tailpipes, so he needs the fixed oval exhaust tips and decoupling socks, but there are no other mods to the car that don't attach to the bumper or valances.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Maxamus I really really like that!! What's the part numbers? How much did it cost and what exhaust is that?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

wja96 said:


> He's going for RS at the back, he already has the V6 with twin tailpipes, so he needs the fixed oval exhaust tips and decoupling socks, but there are no other mods to the car that don't attach to the bumper or valances.


AFAIK that is not a V6 but a 2.0T with the Milltek twin exit exhaust. I know this as he advised me on
the same conversion on mine.


----------



## RobFish (May 18, 2011)

grasmere said:


> ive got a spare exhaust panal that fits below the bumper if you need one of those


Hi, could be interested, is this mat grey insert with the hole in centre part? If the price is right,

Cant seem to PM you,

Rob


----------



## RobFish (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, Also can anyone tell me if the S-line rear sits Lower/wider?

Rob


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

JamesR said:


> Maxamus I really really like that!! What's the part numbers? How much did it cost and what exhaust is that?


I don't have the part numbers at hand. I'll have to see if i have the invoice anywhere.
It cost me £550 for the valance and the bumper and this included painting the bumper ibis white. I got it done cheaper via VW York who did my alloys titanium colour and repaired my car after an accident. They are Audi Approved.

For prices check here: http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... talog=6114

Tom @Lincoln Audi can do a discount on parts fo worth having a word with him as thats who did my TTS kit and a few others on here. Just Mention that "Taz" told you about him.

The exhaust is Miltek. Its just the catback V6 version. Cost me £520 including installation.

Some more pics here:
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6361/72723341.pn
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=238960&p=2140039#p2140039


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

BertyUK said:


> Sorry, Also can anyone tell me if the S-line rear sits Lower/wider?
> 
> Rob


Its the same as it needs to be tied into the lines of the rest of the car.


----------



## RobFish (May 18, 2011)

Great thanks, will be putting RS front and TTS side skirts on this week so hoping the rear will be ok 
until i find s-line rear if needed.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

CWJ said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > He's going for RS at the back, he already has the V6 with twin tailpipes, so he needs the fixed oval exhaust tips and decoupling socks, but there are no other mods to the car that don't attach to the bumper or valances.
> ...


Sorry, I got my threads mixed up.


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Update*
Picked up my S Line bumper this morning with a fresh coat of brilliant black on and my updated diffuser on!!










Very happy with the respray (was white when I got the bumper) 

Fitting was fairly straight forward and didn't take as long as expected. Now the results....

BEFORE










AFTER



















Much better!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks much better!
I'm getting that diffuser pained in Piano black next week. Might leave the middle mesh section the way it is though


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> Looks much better!
> I'm getting that diffuser pained in Piano black next week. Might leave the middle mesh section the way it is though


Nice!! That should look really good.. get some pics up when its done! 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im getting alot of stuff done. The fuel filler cap, the wing mirrors, the grille, the foggy lights/surrounds. Bored of the chrome look. Think its time for the stealth look


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

daveye-150 said:


> *Update*
> Picked up my S Line bumper this morning with a fresh coat of brilliant black on and my updated diffuser on!!
> Much better!


+1 Definite improvement! 8)


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

can you please tell me the part number of s-line rear valance(diffuser) because i want to buy it so i have to go to audi delegation to order it.. thanks


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Totally looking to do the same thing. Really like the s-line black edition. Have emailed audi for part numbers and compatibility (mk2 v6) but I heard that they are cagey when it comes to answering these sorts of questions. I will let you know if your interested?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes i am very interested in rear diffuser so please tell me if you know.. thanks


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

I have been looking past few weeks and the tt shop offer a few different options but after weighing everything up its oem or nothing at the moment althought the osir one had me tempted. Anyway awaiting news from either audi or the tt shop... I will keep you posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

yes the ttshop has a lot of things with carbon but they are very expensive..anyway thank you very much i will wait.. :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's definitely a worthwhile mod, I did the same with my V6 rear end, bumper was £60 off eBay, valance was around £145 new from Audi, also did RS/tts skirts and a tts front bumper

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... D82F48.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... B614BC.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... B39999.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Looks awesome gogs, really like the rear valance idea, I don't realise you could just put the twin exhaust valance from the 2 litre s-line I thought maybe the diameter sizes may differ, will have to do some eBay hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

So I take it I need to buy an s-line bumper and get the valance from audi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

The great thing about you mod is that it's not trying to be something it's not (not bashing anyone who does btw). I love the v6, would like just to update it a little to keep it as fresh as the engine sounds, thanks mate, mods coming as soon as I find them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, You may be lucky and find an Sline bumper with that valance fitted, I found the bumper but could not find a valance hence going to Audi, I searched for a while but they were all very pricey and I still needed to paint it so ended up with a blue one, it does smarten up the rear end and yep it's still a V6 ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Thanks again... A long shot but do you happen to know the part numbers? I am getting a bonnet respray and alloys been touched up so ideally might as well do it in one go along with a full service ready for 2014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The valance as fitted to the bumper I have is

8J0 807 421 T 1RR I think, double check with your dealer if your buying from them, I have an invoice somewhere but can't put my hand on it just now :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Thanks gogs, appreciate it mate. I spoke to someone at audi chingford near me and they were very cagy as to confirm what would fit my car (apart from the bumper that's already on there) being that there have been various face lifts I just wanna make sure I get the latest model that fits. But thanks again for the part number, will hey some pics when all is looking as it should, may just be done with it and go to audi to buy the lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

red s line rear bumper with valance on ebay at minute for £120


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That valance I have i seen fitted to a 2011 TT that's where I got the idea, as far as I know the valance will fit all Sline/TTS bumpers, I had a single exit valance fitted to the bumper I bought of eBay, the new valance was a straight swap

I use Lincoln Audi for parts, very helpful chaps

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That red bumper is perfect but the valance is wrong for the V6

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

This would do the trick and has a valance that would fit

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 1332455722

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Your a ledgend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dosent have the parking sensor holes, not sure if you have this or not, if you do then its not the one for you unless your doing away with that function

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Heres my V6 with the S line bumper,TTS valance and quad miltek


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Still looks good Kurt ;-)

To go fixed spoiler or not ! That's the dilemma ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't imagine not having the fixed spoiler now


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe one day mate ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, yeah no parking sensors for me, I thought about fitting them but then I thought do I really need parking sensors to park such a small car? Parking sensors to avoid wheel kurbing that would be cool  thanks again guys I messages the seller just to make sure they weren't any damages to clips, brackets etc, if all is good then will be getting the skirts and front bumper of audi me thinks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Blackpool fc, like it a lot, is that garnet red? That's what I have, mulled over the milltek quad for a while now, looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The beauty of having the Sline bumper is you could update to the Milltek quad and just change the valance ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

sawda said:


> Thanks, yeah no parking sensors for me, I thought about fitting them but then I thought do I really need parking sensors to park such a small car? Parking sensors to avoid wheel kurbing that would be cool  thanks again guys I messages the seller just to make sure they weren't any damages to clips, brackets etc, if all is good then will be getting the skirts and front bumper of audi me thinks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff, all makes a difference, I'd be tempted to make the seller am offer, they can only say no !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

love that fixed spoiler had my finger hovering over the buy it now button a few times but just cant at this time of year , just spent 60 bloody quid on a furby :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

No mate it is brilliant red looks really deep red in the flesh


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

I did, I offered him 100 quid and he said 125, apparently all good nick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

£125 including postage is a bargain if its in good condition mate 

Buy buy buy buy buy buy

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

therock said:


> love that fixed spoiler had my finger hovering over the buy it now button a few times but just cant at this time of year , just spent 60 bloody quid on a furby :lol:


Bloody Furby :-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Thanks gogs for the link... And everyone else for their input... £110 and it's all mine  picking it up tomorrow, a call on Monday to audi for the skirts and front bumper, thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Bargain  thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Pics coming soon after re-spray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

Can you please tell the part number of this product? the diffuser? PLEASE HELP ME !!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I just gave one of those away :-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

where can we find one??? Do you know the part number ? Someone help me


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

anyone???


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Mate if its the one will the single outlet exhaust just on the passengers side I've got one you can have for free but you would have to sort out collection


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

what do you mean sort out collection??? can you upload some fotos?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Its the same one as is in the picture you posted by sorting collection I mean you would have to arrange for it to be collected from my house beating in mind I am giving it away for free


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

:lol: how can i do this? i dont know..Can you send it to me ? i will pay shipping cost


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I send you my address you contact a courier company and pay them (plenty on the internet) they call at my house and collect it or if you are near me you can collect I'm Southport/Blackpool take your pick


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Mods I'll apologise I'll keep all other conversation via pm if horn can pm


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

i am interested but i cant send you pm because i have few posts.. can you send to me pm and aply to you?


----------



## hom (Dec 13, 2013)

I am very interested!!! But unfortunately i cant send you pm because i have few posts  do you want to give me your email to continue our conversation please??? :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just gone out can't find it I'll get you a part number and send you it


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

hom said:


> i am interested but i cant send you pm because i have few posts.. can you send to me pm and aply to you?


Horn. I think from your email you have the old style rear bumper if you have not got the tts or s line bumper this will not fit yours. Does your bumper have a prominent lip running around the diffuser and what shape is the tow eye cover if its round its the old style if its square its the new style. Confirm what shape your tow eye cover is so I can help you more


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Horn,you have got the old style bumper so the uprated diffuser will not fit. If you want it to fit you are going to have to change your rear bumper to the tts or s line


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't reply to your email trust me you have got the wrong bumper for the diffuser trust me it won't fit. Instead of sending me pictures confirm the shape of the tow eye cover. Is it round or square then when you get back to me with your answer on here not by email it will confirm fitment . The picture you sent me is the old bumper


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> I can't reply to your email trust me you have got the wrong bumper for the diffuser trust me it won't fit. Instead of sending me pictures confirm the shape of the tow eye cover. Is it round or square then when you get back to me with your answer on here not by email it will confirm fitment . The picture you sent me is the old bumper


 :roll: It sounds like you've got a lot more patience than I would have had :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Trust me mate thinks Gog's ears have cooled down now after my moan


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Horn did you look at you tow eye cover


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Who is Horn mate? Its hom I believe ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gordon I should have gone to specsavers,that's what happens when you don't put them on. Anyway hom have you checked your tow eye,and while your at it can you check mine. What an old fool I am


----------

